

A For-Profit, Political Advertising company - rms
http://www.ronpaulblimp.com/PAC_Explanation.php

======
rms
<http://www.ronpaulblimp.com/Transparency.php> is how much all the staff
members are getting paid. I just thought this company's very new business
model was interesting. I'm not trying to exploit a flaw in the naive
implementation of social news or anything.

